# Most bang for my buck



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

I am looking at buying my father a nice used gun or a good quality inexpensive gun for a present, he is going to be the best man at my wedding in August.

I was leaning toward a 870

What is the going rate for this gun?
New or Used?

Any over unders that are reletively inexpensive that have removable chokes?


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

ur main overunder choice for the low end price range is the stoeger condor there a good reliable gun with removable chokes the going rate is usually around 250 used and 300-400 new depending on what kind of options u get on it


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

I ended up finding a mint 870 with 3 chokes, and nice wood on it. For $200 Even came with the original paperwork.

Thanks for the reply. I was hoping for the over under cause he is left handed but this gun should atleast get him into the sport.


----------

